# TRM Speedline BRAT



## TRM (Sep 9, 2022)

I just finished this custom Shelby this week for the annual RatRodBikes build off.

No original tin was harmed in the making of this bike.  🙂














You can see more pics HERE.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Sep 9, 2022)

That’s a nice one 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 10, 2022)

Love it! ❤️ 

With limited time, it's amazing what you did to make your skillfully crafted parts look like old metal. Beautiful!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2022)

You got my vote Jim! Outstanding work as always. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

That’s BAD%SS !!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 10, 2022)

Cool Rat , nice clean creative work as always Jim ! 👌

Rafael ~


----------



## TRM (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks y'all 🙂 

The rack and seat was the only thing heavily modified on the bike. To get the saddle as low and flat as possible I had to reposition the rack lower and create a bolt-in hidden mount to take the place of the seat post.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 11, 2022)

Whoa, nothing simple about that seat mounting.... Nicely done!


----------



## TRM (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks!

The other modifications to the rack included attaching the would be curved fender braces to it and cosmetically changing the stamped grooves in the top to end behind the saddle. It also had to be narrowed at the front for the saddle to sit flush.






The NOS Troxel saddle was recovered in leather and 'aged' along with the painted fiberglass to look worn in.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 11, 2022)

What a beauty! I’m amazed at how well you can do that patina. Are you producing those tanks for other people?


----------



## TRM (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks @MrMonark13 !

Yes I'm producing the Shelby tanks, rear carriers and chain guards.


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

TRM said:


> Thanks @MrMonark13 !
> 
> Yes I'm producing the Shelby tanks, rear carriers and chain guards.
> View attachment 1694243



Make some Schwinn nine holes !! 😆
I’ll  test the prototype pro bono 😂🤣😆


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 11, 2022)

TRM said:


> Thanks @MrMonark13 !
> 
> Yes I'm producing the Shelby tanks, rear carriers and chain guards.
> View attachment 1694243



I was thinking I would build a fake airflow out of an old Shelby. I can’t afford a real one!🤣


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I was thinking I would build a fake airflow out of an old Shelby. I can’t afford a real one!🤣



You can afford it-food and housing are overrated!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> You can afford it-food and housing are overrated!



You're right! I'll ive in a tent with a shelby airflo!


----------

